# got my new gear :p (pics)



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

got my new extreme archery sight in tonight  i really like it. my new rest is QAD ultra pro HD, i just need my bow now, dont you guys think its pathetic that its been over 50 days now?
without light











with light 










rest


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

---my sight is not like that with what looks like 3 dots, it is just 1 dot, just bad picture  sorry guys---

Ben


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

sweet, ya the Extreme's are very nice sights, I used to have one. I had the older RT 1000 5 pin .019 sight.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> sweet, ya the Extreme's are very nice sights, I used to have one. I had the older RT 1000 5 pin .019 sight.


nice, i cant wait to use mine, along with the rest.


----------

